# good online store ?



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi looking for a good online store to buy eels any one know of one ?


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Afraid of people lol? pacific aquatics in surrey had some last time I was there...on a bus route  when I was your age I would have rode my bike :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol im looking for specific types what did they have ??


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

A zebra a brown one and a white one aside from that Im not sure what they were called. Their website sucks you should give them a call


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how big and do u know the price ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pacific Aquatics\Paul's Aquarium: *604-572-4649* (11am - 6pm)


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Try JL Aquatics

Eels


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude go to King Ed Pet Centre by Kingsway and edmonds that blue store on the corner iwas there the other day n they had some.about 7" forgot the price. Only thing is that its not online but you live in burnaby so why not.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya was there yesterday and iv got about every eel jl sells im there weekly lol thanks tho il try pauls haven't been there in a few weeks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no eels at pauls just phoned


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats too bad,I'll keep my eyes open for you. As far as I know there is no online company to buy livestock in Canada just coral...there was one from alberta but I cant remember the name of it. You could have it shipped to the border from an american company and walk it over?..... can teens cross the border alone?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya long as i got my id not sure i wana drive to seatle to pick up a eel tho thanks


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

You can have it shipped to the border and held there


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Scott, if you ever find one let me know, I'm on the lookout for eels as well.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mm ok what are you looking for ? and what do you already have ?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Im looking for brackish species, any brackish species, but namely Gymnothorax polyuranodon (Spotted Freshwater Moray) and Echidna rhodochilus (White Cheek Moray). I have been giving some serious thought to setting up a salty FOWLR moray tank, but im nowhere close to being able to set that up yet. I still need to convince my better half that another tank is a splendid idea! haha!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

its a great idea ! come on you know you want to salty moreys look so much cooler


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah man, I've always wanted a Hawaiian Dragon Moray. I could die happy if I had one of those...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

there like 800 plus personaly i like the jap dragon more migght get a mexican dragon if i find it


----------



## David225 (May 28, 2015)

safe to buy, I check consumer reviews to know which product order without unpleasant surprises : Grand sourire:. I use this site: Reviews and comments from consumers about merchants


----------

